# نكت على الرجاله,



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

البوليس عمل كبسة على شوية شمامين و لفت نظره ان فيهم عيل صغير قوي واخد ركن
لواحده وعمال يسحب , فقام مقرب منه و سأله: و الشمام الصغير اسمه ايه؟
قام الواد رد عليه و قاله : كنتلوب يا باشا

-----------------------------------------------------------------

كيف يمارس الرجل الرياضة على شاطئ البحر ؟ 

ج* يشفط كرشه كلما مرت امامه فتاة بالمايوه ! 

س* كيف يعتبر الرجل نفسه متعاونا في الاعمال المنزلية ؟ 

ج* بان يرفع رجليه من على الارض لتكنس الزوجة تحتهما ! 

س* كيف يفهم الزوج تقسيم المهام مناصفة في اعمال المنزل ؟ 

ج* الزوجة تطبخ وهو ياكل , الزوجة تكوي الملابس وهو يعفسها ، اهيا تنظف البيت وهو يوسخه 

س* ما هي الحالة الوحيدة التي يطلب الرجل فيها من زوجته تناول العشاء في ضوء الشموع ؟ ج* لما الكهربا تنقطع!!! 

س* كيف يمكنك التمييز بين هدايا الزوج الودية , وهداياه لما يكون عامل مصيبة ؟ ج* الهدايا تكون احلى بالحالة الثانية ! 

س* كيف يمكن للفتاة اكتشاف روعة الحياة بدون زواج ؟ 

ج* أن تتزوج ! 

س* ما وجه الشبه بين الرجال والطقس ؟ 
ج* ولا واحد فيهم نقدر انغيره للأفضل 

س* ما الفرق بين رجل في الاربعين من عمره و امرأة من نفس السن ؟ ج* المرأة تتمنى انها اتجيب صبى عشان تثبت انها للحين صغيرة , بس الرجل يحاول يتزوج من طفلة صغيرة لنفس السبب!! 

س* ما وجه الشبه بين الرجل والشهادة الكبيرة ؟ 

ج* تقعد اسنين على ما يحصل عليها..واخر شي لمن يحصلها مايدرى وين ايوديها ! 

س* ماذا يحدث عندما يغطي الرجل صلعته ببعض الشعيرات الطويلة التي يسرحها بالعرض ؟ ج* تظهر الحقيقة ناصعة لامعة مع اول هرشة 


س* متى يتذكر الرجل ان المرأة تفتقر للتفكير المنطقي ؟ 
ج* لمن اتخالفه الرأي ! 

س* متى ماتشوفين الرجل ما يطالع غير زوجته؟ 

ج* في القبور​


----------



## red_pansy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

:yahoo:*الله يخليكى ياكاندى:yahoo:*
*معاك حق بجد ... ربنا يهدى يا....افهموها بقى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك :yaka:*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووين قوي

س* ما وجه الشبه بين الرجل والشهادة الكبيرة ؟ 

ج* تقعد اسنين على ما يحصل عليها..واخر شي لمن يحصلها مايدرى وين ايوديها ! 

س* متى يتذكر الرجل ان المرأة تفتقر للتفكير المنطقي ؟ 
ج* لمن اتخالفه الرأي


100 100 ياكاندي :99::99::99::99:​*​


----------



## muheb (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

هههههههههههههه حلوة مرسي


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



red_pansy قال:


> :yahoo:*الله يخليكى ياكاندى:yahoo:*
> *معاك حق بجد ... ربنا يهدى يا....افهموها بقى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يباركك :yaka:*​





هههههههههههههههه

يارب 

شكرااااااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: نكت على الرجاله,*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووووووووين قوي
> 
> ...








اى خدمه

ههههههههههههههه  ميرسى ليك​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههه حلوة مرسي





هههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده يا كاندى بجد واقعية اوى 
ههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حببتى على كبسك ليهم ​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

هههههههههههههههههه

فعلا يابنتى

ربنا يباركك و تديهم​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده يا كاندى بجد واقعية اوى
> ههههههههههه
> ...





ميرسى يا فيبى 

انتى تأمرى

ههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا يابنتى
> 
> ربنا يباركك و تديهم​





هههههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## kajo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

الله الله

بجد موضوع جميل 

واحلى مافيه بتاع الكرش ده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا كاندى 

ان لانتقامه لقريب 

يمهل ولا يهمل


----------



## candy shop (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



kajo قال:


> الله الله
> 
> بجد موضوع جميل
> 
> ...







ماشى يا كاجو

انا هستخبى فى الدره لغايه ما الموضوع​يهدى شويه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## gift (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

حلوة ههههههههههه


----------



## christin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

*هههههههه
حلوين اوي ياكاندي
بس انت مش خايفه لا يردوا الهجوم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



gift قال:


> حلوة ههههههههههه





ميرسى ليك​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



christin قال:


> *هههههههه
> حلوين اوي ياكاندي
> بس انت مش خايفه لا يردوا الهجوم
> ربنا يباركك*





معلش يا كرستبن

لا انا مش بخاف

هههههههههههه​


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا كاندى ​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



koka_jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسى يا كاندى ​




شكراااااااااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

ههههههههههههههه حلوه يا كاندى وبالذات بتاعة الشمام والكنتالوب ......تحفه........ ميرسى يا قمرتنا .


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حلوه يا كاندى وبالذات بتاعة الشمام والكنتالوب ......تحفه........ ميرسى يا قمرتنا .





اى خدمه يا دونا

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*

hahhahahhahaha


----------



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نكت على الرجاله,*



> البوليس عمل كبسة على شوية شمامين و لفت نظره ان فيهم عيل صغير قوي واخد ركن
> لواحده وعمال يسحب , فقام مقرب منه و سأله: و الشمام الصغير اسمه ايه؟
> قام الواد رد عليه و قاله : كنتلوب يا باشا


*جمال*
* ودى*
*اجملهم*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

